# Tie w/pink shirt?



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

I could post this in the general forum, but who knows more about pink shirts than the Trad?

I'm looking for a couple of suggestions from you gents. I bought my first pink OCBD and need a few ties to go with it, a darker one and a lighter one. The only ties I have that I *think* go with it are all red/navy/white. What would the most Tradly recommend?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

In terms of primary colors, you're pretty much limited to navy blue, and perhaps green (although that usually screams, "Preppy!")

A variety of pastels will also work well, including light blue, light green, light yellow, light purple, etc., especially if the pattern contains pink. See Vineyard Vines ties for examples. In fact, if the tie pattern contains pink, it can usually be worn with a pink shirt. Beware of looking like an Easter egg, though.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

There are several ties here that would work but the one I always go for is the skinny navy tie with pink pencil stripes.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Mr. Knightly said:


> There are several ties here that would work but the one I always go for is the skinny navy tie with pink pencil stripes.


Good choice. In fact, I didn't see another one in that photo that I would wear with a pink shirt. The purple one to the left of the navy/pink tie would probably work OK, although it would definitely give off that undesirable Easter egg vibe.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Andy? What say you?*



KentW said:


> Good choice. In fact, I didn't see another one in that photo that I would wear with a pink shirt. The purple one to the left of the navy/pink tie would probably work OK, although it would definitely give off that undesirable Easter egg vibe.


I have a tie just like it, only the pencil stripes are white. It never surprises anybody that it looks splendid with a pink OCBD. Navy and white are almost always a very _safe_ bet.

However, there is no end to the adventuresome combinations you might want to try.

Occasionally I've seen men in pink shirts wearing ties with a lot of burgundy in the pattern. I always do a double take, and often have to debate with myself for a while.

To tell you the truth, I kinda like the look (often with olive green trousers & navy blazer or olive polin suit). In fact, I usually come away with renewed admiration for the style sense of a guy who can pull off such a tricky combination.

Might want to get a few opinions before leaving the house (if that's possible) when trying the tricky color combinations.

Trust your eye-- just make sure you have a full length mirror!

Also, try the tricky combinations in sunlight (ie; open the curtains) as well as pure tungsten and flourescent lighting if possible. All too often something that looks fine in yellow incandescent light looks weird in full spectrum sunlight. Flourescent screws up a lot of color combinations that otherwise look just fine.

We ought to get Andy's take on the bigger question. Is safe really better than sorry, or is it sometimes better to swing for the bleachers?


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Pink Shirt*

Johnny, my friend, you have come to exactly the right place. Even though you have moved to Providence, your trad bretheren are always available to protect and serve.

I would veer off in a slightly different direction, which is what you came here for.

Looking at Mr. K ties, the Churchill polka dot looks to me like a winner. Subtle blue background, and small white dots.Why not?

Moving a couple of ties to the left of the Churchill is another one that looks like a winner, to me. Again, a subtle navy background, and what looks like a neat pattern of something like maroon diamonds.

If none of this works for you, it is hard to argue against a navy tie, with white repeat motifs, such as the bull and bear.

Keep us posted on your new career in Prividence. Darn, I wish I could remember that great trad shop on the hill near Brown. Long gone I'm sure.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I have three of the same patterns that Mr. K posted. The blue with pink pencil stripe, the navy with white pin dots, and the burgandy and gold repp stripe (though mine is a neck tie, not a bow tie).

Anyway, my favorite is GREEN. Green with white dots or stripes. Green like the Argyle-Sutherland Highlanders regimental, or a green with ducks in flight emblematic.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

With my pink H&K shirt and seersucker I wore a blue diamond jacquard weave with white pindots:



I generally wear blue/navy with it. I have a navy RLPL tie with a woven diamond lattice pattern that I wear with it a lot.


----------



## Smudger (Jun 11, 2005)

*tie for pink shirt*

Brooks Brothers sold a green tie with pink whales on it.........tres prep!!

Bill

P.S. Alan, that suit looks great


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Smudger said:


> P.S. Alan, that suit looks great


Sometimes it's not the story, but the way it's told.
Great job Alan.

Allen

p.s. I was workiing on a photo of go to ties, but I think all the bases have been covered.


----------

